# Didn't you know all old bikes are Schwinn Built?



## barneyguey (Aug 8, 2021)

Schwinn vintage tank bicycle​
Ha Ha Ha


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2021)

And all the records on this model dun burnt in a fire.  🤣 


Schwinn vintage tank bicycle. It's an adult size with 28" rims. It's is in amazing shape. Ready for restoration. I found out it has a C serial number. Schwinn burnt in 1940 and all documents for this model were lost in the fire. It's a very collectable bike. All sales are final, no returns.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 9, 2021)

Looks like the Indian tank


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Looks like the Indian tank




So it's a Schwinn Indian? What's that tab under the tank on the down tube above the lower top bar? Is that part of the tank? I would guess that rear piece wasn't painted at the factory?  😂


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 9, 2021)

Schwindian?


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 12, 2021)

Indian bicycle correct?  Someone better hit this


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 12, 2021)

who ever hits this...I  get    the       BARS!   as a finders fee for enlightening you to the big $ INDIAN bicycle


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 5, 2021)

I would like to see the other side of the tank. It probabbly has a door.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 5, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Indian bicycle correct?  Someone better hit this



Not an Indian. The frame does not have the Westfield signature slugs and chain adjusters.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 21, 2021)

Could the short frame be a *Shelby*? 
Not sure.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 21, 2021)

Maybe Shelby?  Probably pieced together during the awful repaint.  A "C" Shelby moto 28" frame/fork?   C299146?




Below is a blowup of this frame chain stay area.  Exact match to my early 30's Shelby moto frame. Round stay tubes at the BB junction with visible brazed join line. Fender bridge exact match and flatted stays beginning at the wheel opening.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 5, 2022)

26” mens red schwinn - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Nice bike dont need



					dallas.craigslist.org
				




I guess the Huffy decal on the head tube was added later?  😆


----------

